# Can I reform damaged bath bombs?



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 11, 2017)

It seems like I've always got bath bomb 'uglies' around.  They get damaged going back and forth to shows- never a ton of them, but enough that I'm tired of giving them away or ditching them.  I don't want to repackage them as bath powder or something- I just don't want to add to the number of products I carry. 

Can we throw them in a food processor and add some combo of alcohol, emulsifier and cocoa butter along with some more citric acid (to add back in any that may have passively activated with the humidity in the environment) and reform them?  

Or maybe add the pulverized bombs in when I'm making a big fresh batch?  My regular batches usually have about 130 ounces of dried ingredients.  Could I Maybe add 20 ounces of the pulverized damaged bombs, 3 more ounces of citric acid and then play around with how much more alcohol and cocoa butter are needed?

This all seems like an obvious 'no brainer' to me-  maybe TOO obvious.  Like there's maybe a huge fundamental problem that I should clearly be noticing.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 11, 2017)

Maybe embeds?

 Leave a small cavity in one side and add some crushed bomb of another color. You might need to play with the moisture to get it to stick but the double color could be fun.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 12, 2017)

I would try pulverizing them and adding into another batch.  I don't see why it wouldnt work but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jun 12, 2017)

I tried rebatching once, and what I found was that the fizz was a bit less than normal. But to be fair, I just rebatched it with a smidge of alcohol and water and a drop of oil to get it wet. It dried ok, but wasn`t impressed with the fizzing. It DID fizz but it was a "limper" fizzing, not the intense crazy fizzing/boiling bubbles I usually get.

If I were to try it again I would instead add some of the mixture to a fresh (small) batch, to test if it works.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 12, 2017)

If I pulverize and add to another batch, does anyone know if the cocoa butter will reliquify when exposed to the other liquids in my batch?  I use a fair amount of polysorbate 80- I'm not sure if that changes things.  (That's the only reason I thought it might reliquify- i certainly wouldn't be adding enough heat to do the job).

I'll try rebatching with a new batch, and adding extra citric acid, alcohol and maybe some more cocoa butter for good measure.

The idea someone had to use them as embeds was a good one, but I don't want to add to my current line right now.


----------



## DianaPopova (Jun 13, 2017)

I think no, because when reaction is over, it is just an irreversible process .. Just my opinion


----------

